# Presupuesto PC para gaming



## spanishq (22 Ago 2022)

Buenos días, lo dicho, a ver si me podéis ayudar con la configuración de un PC para gaming


*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: PC componentes a poder ser, aunque si hay opciones más baratas por el mismo precio, no me importaría
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: jugar principalmente
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* 1700 Euros.
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI.
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO (si viene con FreeDos, tengo Windows en un USB para iniciar desde ahí, entiendo que será fácil entrar a la BIOS para cambiar el lugar de arranque)
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*: el aspecto me da igual, pero que sea lo más eficiente en temas de temperatura (que se caliente lo menos posible) y ruido
*La calidad gráfica RTX3060ti o similar*
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*? En principio no, si la gráfica tira bien para juegos tipo Elden Ring, Warzone...
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*? No
¿Quiero periféricos? Monitor (si no sube el presupuesto)
Necesito los siguientes periféricos: -
Quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución: 23 pulgadas, resolución 1920x1080 (si la calidad gráfica es de 1080p, si se puede 4k, pues  3840 x 2160)
Muchas gracias


----------



## FerentZ (22 Ago 2022)

que te parece esperar unos pocos meses mas? en nada sale lo nuevo de AMD e Intel en procesadores y ya por no ponerte una config de ahora para que en dos meses salga algo nuevo


----------



## spanishq (22 Ago 2022)

Hola, gracias por contestar, la verdad es que mi idea era pillarmelo para octubre-noviembre


----------



## FerentZ (23 Ago 2022)

pues lo mejor es que te pases por aqui entonces que la cosa seguro que cambia


----------

